# small cheeseburger please!



## caffeine_demon (Apr 22, 2012)

http://supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060125050438458

only joking - it's huuuuuge!


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> http://supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060125050438458
> 
> only joking - it's huuuuuge!



Oh god Caff thats vile im just off to bed as well that image will be the last i see grr how disgusting, whats with all you lot putting oversized burgers on here lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yuk that looks disgusting


----------



## Caroline (Apr 23, 2012)

I wont say what it reminds me of but it looks horrible...


----------



## Davmii (Apr 23, 2012)

*burger burger burger*

That's a heck of a burger. Looks pretty gross!! But then again....


----------



## Monica (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh YUK, why would anyone want to eat that??
The author said he ate 20 of them!!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 23, 2012)

It's the thought of all that procesed cheesed served in that way in one go....


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 23, 2012)

I honestly don't think it looks disgusting, I know what it is, burgers with cheese, the same as a normal one.............

however eating it would be bad for you, that's all..........


----------



## Caroline (Apr 23, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I honestly don't think it looks disgusting, I know what it is, burgers with cheese, the same as a normal one.............
> 
> however eating it would be bad for you, that's all..........



Different peoples perceptions, I keep seeing all that fat...


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2012)

Not for me !  When i was in LA they were selling 4ft sandwiches in the supermarket. They were hanging over people trollys ! A job to get down isles


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2012)

Just showed it to hubby and he says it is revolting. Looking at it you'd need one hell of an appetitite to eat something that size.


----------

